# Limp/Safe Mode



## ingydrummer (Dec 16, 2017)

Im brand new to this site, I am Member of other forums with my other vehicles so I understand some answers cannot be found but here goes. I recently bought an 05 Murano SL for my daughter and the car goes into a safe mode almost every time she drive's it. This just started to happen after about owning it for 4 months with no problems....I can't figure out what's going on because its not throwing any codes???? Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your reply's


----------

